# NEW 1/35 M4 High Speed Tractor



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I must admit I'm mostly a aircraft/Sci Fi guy but this is just too interesting to pass up and at 32.00 to 37.00 USD...thats not bad at all! Loads of detail, photo etch and it could even make a very interesting Sci-Fi scratch build project.

This review says it all....I'm sold!

http://www.perthmilitarymodelling.com/reviews/vehicles/hobbyboss/hb82407.html


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

Thanks Fluke!...I did see this kit advertised in the latest FSM...a surprise to me.
This is welcomed news on a new tooled tractor. After long time neglect of prime movers subjects for FA guns now accomplished with injected molded.

Waaaaaaay....... neater than a repop of the old *NITTO* kit with a new lable!
:thumbsup: 


DLM


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

You welcome!

I just placed an order at my LHS for two one for me and one for qtan or aka Steve.
$35.00 w/ no shipping....thats cool with me.

Now I just wish that Trumpeter would get that 1/16th scale M16A Halftrack in gear! GEESH!!!!


----------

